# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Catfish >  Your Favorite Catfish

## James

Of all the species of catfish you've kept what is your favorite or most challenging ?

----------


## drjallen3

> Of all the species of catfish you've kept what is your favorite or most challenging ?


The most challenging catfish to me are the dwarf cories. I have a 10 gallon tank in my bedroom with nothing but 4 of these little critters (with sand and a couple plastic plants). I know that they have tiny mouths so I'm never really sure what to feed them. I know they eat frozen blood worms because I put them in before I go to bed and they're gone in the morning. Are decapsulated brine shrimp eggs too small to feed them? 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

brine shrimp eggs are fine so is frozen cyclops & lobster eggs too ....you can feed them crushed pellets as they'll be able to eat them as well.

----------


## lost

Must confess I like them all but being as I have a marine tank its not possible  :Frown:

----------

